# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Πόσα αβγά πρέπει να κάνει και σε πόσες μέρες.

## axileas_v

Παίδια καλησπέρα σας. Πόσα αβγά πρέπει να κάνει η κανάρα και σε΄πόσες μέρες?
Εχεί κάνει ένα χτές παρασκευή και δεν έκανε άλλο. Είναι φισιολογικό?
Δεν θα κάνει άλλα? Ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## jk21

σπανια μπορει να υπαρξει περιπτωση να υπαρξει μια μερα χωρις αυγο.συνηθως καθε μερα το πρωι κανει απο ενα και φτανει τα 3-6 και σπανια 7 αυγα  .γυρω στα 5 ειναι μια συνηθισμενη γεννα.μονη περιπτωση να καθυστερησει οχι φυσιολογικα καποιο αυγο να βγει ,ειναι η  περιπτωση της δυστοκιας.αν το πουλακι σου φαινεται κινητικο μην ανησυχεις 

δες και εδω  http://www.greekbirdclub.com/showthr...82-egg-binding

το πιθανοτερο παντως ειναι να ειναι απλα ενα ασπορο αυγο και συντομα θα σου κανει και κανονικη γεννα

----------


## axileas_v

Επειδή το έχω πάρει προσωπικά και περιμένω σαν τρελός να δω και εγω νεογνά. Πρεπει να κάνω εγώ κάτι ¨η απλά να τα αφήσω. το αβγό να το πάρς από τη φωλιά ή όχι? Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για τισ συμβουλές σου.

----------


## xXx

πολύ πιθανό να γεννήσει αύριο Κυριακή το δεύτερο...αν όχι τα ξαναλέμε αύριο

----------


## jk21

αχιλλεα απλα θα σε συμβουλευα να περιμενεις οπως ειπε και ο βασιλης.αν εννοεις να αλλαξεις το αυγο με ψευτικο πλαστικο ,αυτο γινεται αν η καναρα δεν εχει κατσει ακομα να το κλωσσησει.επειδη ειναι μαλλον η πρωτη σου γεννα αστο να κυλησει μονο του και ειδοποιησε μας ή κανε οτι λεει το αρθρο για τη δυστοκια αν το πουλακι παρουσιαση σημαδια της .πιστευω οτι αν ειχε προβλημα θα ειχε ηδη δειξει σημαδια

----------

